# How To Cast A Breakaway Cannon!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

How To Cast A Breakaway Cannon!

I've made a few reviews that highlights the benefits of using a Breakaway Cannon for casting using a spinner with braid. But i guess i needed to do a "How To" of attaching the unit & touch on the how's & why it works.

For me it lengthens my casts by up to roughly 30%. But to get this type of distance increase you need to know how to properly attach the unit & how to cast it. I can now put power into my casts that i couldn't do before, even using finger guards. And i won't get braid cuts or burns.

So i outlined the gear i used today to achieve this & show'd the area i practice at. I'm not sure if there's US dealers that carry this product as i get my units from the UK (takes 8-9 days to arrive in Hawaii). As far as i can see there aren't any downsides to using a Breakaway Cannon. The benefits are-
1) Increased casting distance.
2) No braid cuts or burns.
3) Casting further may increase your chances of bigger fish to increased catches.
4) You can now fish in areas that may have been inaccessible in the past due to distance from shore.

Up till now i've been shore casting with the Cannons. Today i tried plugging and the benefits still apply with no downsides.


----------



## skltex (Aug 13, 2005)

http://www.breakawaytackleusa.com/products/accessories/cannon/


----------

